# African Blackwood with a FANCY band



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Tenon fitted for a lifetime of service. Sanded, sealed, finished and waxed inside and out.



















$50 delivered to your door anywhere in the U.S.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very very nice looking call !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet !


----------



## Sniper23 (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow! That looks awesome.


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

That call is amazing!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice work Weasel. Blackwood is cool cool cool.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

NICE TURN very nice


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thats Puuurrrdy for sure!!!! Your calls with the bands are Awesome!!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Dang Weasel, that sure is nice! Love that band work!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks guys! This one is sold.


----------

